# Arenas a possibility



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.complex.com/CELEBRITIES/Web-Exclusive/Gilbert-Arenas/Page-3



> C: So you mentioned that you’d opt out after this season what cities would be your top choices to play in?
> Gilbert Arenas: L.A., San Antonio, Dallas, Houston


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

id prefer gil over kobe, sign and trade possibility? he's a great player and an excellent locker room guy


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

YES, the man can play basketball BUT, Mike James would have to be part of the S&T if Agent Zero were to come to Houston.

Would we really have to do a S&T for him though? I am not a salary cap guy but don't we have alot of expiring contracts and players coming of the books next season?

(Sura, Bonzi, Reed, Butler, Francis, Snyder, Head, Deke, Novak, Harris, Lucas)

I know some of these guys won't even be here by the start of training camp. Won't we be 10 plus million under the cap next year? Somebody please explain it to me.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We won't be under the cap next year. Link

Anyway, I'd be worried how Arenas would fit with the team. He needs the ball a lot to be effective, and our offense is run through Yao.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Gil might be one of the only people in the league nutty enough to sign below market to go to the team of his choice. Thats pretty much our only shot at getting him.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If Morey can pull this trade off, I will start worshipping him.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Im not sure how he would play with a dominate big man. I think his style of play fits more of Dallas and L.A. I dont think we need him unless we get rid of T-mac


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I would trade James and other players (not Yao, T-Mac, and Battier) to get Arenas. Arenas would be great off the bench. Even if he is a starter, it would help Yao and T-Mac alot. It won't be great as the three superstars in Boston but it's something.



Dean the Master said:


> If Morey can pull this trade off, I will start worshipping him.


If that trade is done in real life...wow.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> I would trade James and other players (not Yao, T-Mac, and Battier) to get Arenas. Arenas would be great off the bench. Even if he is a starter, it would help Yao and T-Mac alot. It won't be great as the three superstars in Boston but it's something.
> 
> 
> If that trade is done in real life...wow.


Arenas would like to come off the bench as much as Michael Jackson would like to be backup to Tito.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Krimzon said:


> I would trade James and other players (not Yao, T-Mac, and Battier) to get Arenas. Arenas would be great off the bench. Even if he is a starter, it would help Yao and T-Mac alot. It won't be great as the three superstars in Boston but it's something.
> 
> 
> If that trade is done in real life...wow.


You realize that at this point in time, Arenas is a better player than anyone the Rockets currently have, right?


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

bronx43 said:


> Arenas would like to come off the bench as much as Michael Jackson would like to be backup to Tito.


lol:lol:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> You realize that at this point in time, Arenas is a better player than anyone the Rockets currently have, right?


You mean, outside of Yao and Tmac, right?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

bronx43 said:


> You mean, outside of Yao and Tmac, right?


T-Mac>Arenas.

Anyone would want to have Yao Ming over Arenas.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would trade Battier & Wells for Arenas.

But that is the best offer I would put on the table.

If Washington wanted Yao they would have to hand over their big three.
If they want McGrady then Butler Arenas would probably do.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/blog/gilbert_arenas.html



> When I told Complex.com that the L.A., San Antonio, Dallas and Houston would be cities that I would like to play in if I opt out, they all come after D.C. If something did happen weird where Antawn left and we lost our team and it wasn't a good situation for me to come back, those are the four cities that I would want to play in.
> I would want to go back home and play in L.A. I would want to go to San Antonio because they're a championship-caliber team -- same thing with Dallas. Houston is on the come-up with Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady. Three out of the four are contenders right now. That was my reasoning. It wasn't like I said I want to play for the Hawks. You know, nothing against the Hawks but I'm talking about going to a championship team. I would have thrown Miami in there, but at the end of the day, if Shaq leaves that team breaks up.
> 
> You never know, but the four teams I mentioned have a solid base. If anything happens with the Wizards, that's my Plan B.


----------



## Numero Uno (Oct 21, 2007)

It could happen, but you don't want to give up a part of your team that you don't want to give up.


----------

